# 2021 PA SUMMER MUSHROOMS



## trahn008

Memorial Day is the start of summer.. A place to post are summer finds. Happy Hunting!


----------



## DanCB

trahn008 said:


> Memorial Day is the start of summer.. A place to post are summer finds. Happy Hunting!


It would be great to see lots of posts. It's so dry where I am I'm not hopeful but I wish you all great success.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Last evening the weather guessers made it sound like hell was coming to dinner today. We got a few sprinkles. There was one severe t'storm warning for Mercer Co., so it seems like they got some moisture. Oh well, it will make cutting the grass again tomorrow a little easier. I'll be glad when it slows down so I only have to cut it once a week!


----------



## Mtm

going out one more time before the heat wave. record cool weekend might have had a few last morels pop up


----------



## sb

My first outing for Summer Mushrooms will be for Red Reishi in SE Ohio. It is on the same latitude as the southern PA border. June usually is good for me here in OH as the Reishi haven't been out long and therefore are more free from bugs.

Last year (2020) Red Reishi









Great mushroom hunting everyone.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

After a rough start to this year's mushrooming (no fault to weather, just life in general) I finally made it out and about. With success! I found chicken, both Cincinnatus and sulphurous. I found the C while hiking, so I was able to get a picture. I spotted the S from the moving car so I jumped out to collect it without my phone so no pictures of it. But I'm happy to say my favorite summer mushrooms are out.


----------



## tmb

Any idea of this backyard find?


----------



## tmb




----------



## tmb




----------



## beagleboy

Starting to find some hemlock reshi in my area. I find the white part on the edge very tasty, the rest I dry for tincture.


----------



## beagleboy

Took a hike for about an hour this afternoon, it was really muggy. Took a few pictures of some deer mushrooms and a fawn.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Went out today, looking for chanterelles. Found a few in Blair county. Went to Centre county and didn't find anything out interest, except maybe this? I think it might actually be a porcini. It has the webbing, and white margin. Any thoughts anyone? I'll cut it up and check the Bolete Filter website. But does anyone have any experience?

_Update_ sadly, it is the bitter Bolete. I think I'll put it in my mulch out front. Maybe I'll grow some fun large mushrooms for the neighbors to look at.


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall... Wade here 🤠 
Tomarrow; 
I intend for Chewy and Me to do Our first Hunt this year for summer Fungi..
We Haven't been in the woods since May 14th


----------



## Antman1983

wade said:


> Howdy Yall... Wade here 🤠
> Tomarrow;
> I intend for Chewy and Me to do Our first Hunt this year for summer Fungi..
> We Haven't been in the woods since May 14th


Hey Bud. Good luck on your hunt but if you come up empty, just shoot me a message and I think I can help you


----------



## Antman1983

DanCB said:


> It would be great to see lots of posts. It's so dry where I am I'm not hopeful but I wish you all great success.


----------



## pchunter1231




----------



## pchunter1231

pchunter1231 said:


> View attachment 40128


Are these Oysters or Angel wings


----------



## pchunter1231

pchunter1231 said:


> Are these Oysters or Angel wings


----------



## pchunter1231




----------



## jg010682

Do they smell like black liquorice? Other than that they look like it angel wings are usually pretty small compared to oysters.


----------



## pchunter1231

jg010682 said:


> Do they smell like black liquorice? Other than that they look like it angel wings are usually pretty small compared to oysters.


Kind of an earthy smell and most were about the size of the palm of my hand


----------



## jg010682

Some can have different smells to them that resemble the smell of fish i have herd but all the ones i have picked here in Minnesota always had the smell of black liquorice to them you might want to wait for another opinion from someone who lives in your state before trying them


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Found these today in northern Cumberland county and some chicken of the woods.


----------



## Mad Huntgarian

Any idea? Coral?


----------



## fulltiltbozo

Mad Huntgarian said:


> Any idea? Coral?


cauliflower


----------



## Mad Huntgarian

fulltiltbozo said:


> cauliflower


There were 20-30 spread across an 1/8 acre strip along a hardwood cut line. Growing directly from the soil.


----------



## Mad Huntgarian

Mad Huntgarian said:


> There were 20-30 spread across an 1/8 acre strip along a hardwood cut line. Growing directly from the soil.


Right next to a bunch of chanterelles


----------



## Mad Huntgarian




----------



## beagleboy

Last year my chanterelle spots didn't produce at all, this year so far I have found 2. I hope it is a little early for my area. I have been finding a lot of russula's, coral and some boletes.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> Last year my chanterelle spots didn't produce at all, this year so far I have found 2. I hope it is a little early for my area. I have been finding a lot of russula's, coral and some boletes.
> View attachment 40162
> View attachment 40163
> View attachment 40164
> View attachment 40165


I am in Perry and they started popping a little last week, not big enough to pick yet though.


----------



## Mad Huntgarian

beagleboy said:


> Last year my chanterelle spots didn't produce at all, this year so far I have found 2. I hope it is a little early for my area. I have been finding a lot of russula's, coral and some boletes.
> View attachment 40162
> View attachment 40163
> View attachment 40164
> View attachment 40165


The majority of the chanterelles I found were hidden in the tall wet grassy trails and the small ones I left were poking out of leaves in the hardwood. With this weather, next week should be popping! Good luck, keep me posted. Ps, any suggestions on the other one I posted? They’re growing in soil and has me super confused. Very coral like. Dense, nice smell.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Chants are just getting started in my neck of the woods here in NE Ohio, very close to the PA state line. Went to my hardwood ridge today and found lots of little pins, but nothing worth harvesting yet. Also, no chickens on the chicken log.


----------



## Mad Huntgarian

Looking like it’s gonna be a banner year for chanterelles. Left a few dozen to grow and must’ve found a few hundred that just started pinning


----------



## sb

Mad H - - That's an inspiring picture - recognizably good quality Chants and also a nicely composed picture.

Happy Summer Mushroom Hunting everyone.


----------



## pchunter1231

I agree going to be a banner year not just for chants, but other mushrooms as well from what i am finding in the woods.


----------



## pchunter1231

Picked 1 1/2 grocery bags of chants today. Only walked 50 yards from my house.


----------



## shroomsearcher

After watching the final round of The Open Championship today, I went out and checked my woods. The Chants are coming along nicely, as are all kinds of other 'shrooms after 2 days of steady rainfall. Also found some chicken primordia on the new chicken log I found last year. I know that log is new because I walk past it about 20 feet away on the hiking path leading into the woods. 

Wenesday I will harvest 'shrooms. Tomorrow I will cut grass!


----------



## Osroc76

Found this in my yard today, pretty sure it's a purple spore puffball


----------



## Osroc76

I woke up the next morning and it was gone without a trace!


----------



## beagleboy

The chanterelles are up in Mifflin county and Snyder county. Picked a couple of pounds on Sunday and some more today . Most were buggy but I picked the better ones. I just can't find any without.


----------



## DanCB

We were out in the DWGNRA on Saturday and picked some Golden Chanterelles, Black Trumpets and some large Wrinkled Milkies. Boletes were everywhere; however, all but a few were infected with Hypomyces crysospermus. Pity, could have fill a basket otherwise.


----------



## beagleboy

Chanterelles are going full blast now around here, and so many boletes. I found a black velvet bolete that I was told were very good, so I decided to try it. Really didn't think it was anything special. Sorry I didn't take a picture of it. Here are some pictures of chanterelles and some other boletes. Not sure on the White gilled mushroom, think it might be a parasol














View attachment IMG_4530.JPG


----------



## beagleboy

I did a little more research on that gilled mushroom, and now I think it might be an amanita daucipes. Any help is welcome.


----------



## DanCB

Picked a nice amount of Black Trumpet yesterday.









Also found some beautiful Caesar's Amanita.


----------



## Mad Huntgarian

DanCB said:


> Picked a nice amount of Black Trumpet yesterday.
> View attachment 40491
> 
> 
> Also found some beautiful Caesar's Amanita.
> View attachment 40492


Venison and trumpet ragout written all over that one. Beauty haul.


----------



## blueshroom

Found this beauty today, wasn't sure what it was so i left it. i believe it to be the rooting cauliflower mushroom, which would have been choice eats.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Hope you can find that baby again, it looks prime!


----------



## fulltiltbozo

first trumpets. 15+ years of mushroom interest. dumb luck. lanco.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Chants are still happening here. Went out yesterday for a quick look just to see if there were any flushing, and there were. Went out with the knife and bag today for a more in depth search. They were literally everywhere! So many, that I decided that I could afford to be picky. If there was more than one bug hole in the stem, it did not make the cut. I found a ton today that were completely pristine! Not a big mark on them.

Every pic of black trumpets I've ever seen has moss in it. I can't seem to find any places that grow moss! Maybe I need to get lower down the slope near the water. Maybe walk right down near the creek. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## DanCB

I probably have enough Black Trumpets for the season. I'm eagerly awaiting Hens.


----------



## DanCB

I use them fresh or rehydrated in scrambled eggs, in sauces, on pizza, etc.


----------



## Domdart

I went out today hoping to find some trumpets near Johnstown. I came up empty. I have only ever found them in Bedford. I did find these nice fresh, meaty mushrooms. I brought them home to try to identify them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DanCB

Looks like Hedgehogs from here.


Domdart said:


> I went out today hoping to find some trumpets near Johnstown. I came up empty. I have only ever found them in Bedford. I did find these nice fresh, meaty mushrooms. I brought them home to try to identify them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> View attachment 40605
> View attachment 40605


----------



## jg010682

Same hedge hogs


----------



## Domdart

I was looking at every bolete image on the internet trying to identify them. I was too lazy to get my mushroom book out of the garage. I fried the hedgehogs up with dinner tonite. They were good.


----------



## beagleboy

I found my first hens of the year yesterday. There are so many different mushrooms out this year already and i just couldn't get out much this summer. here are a few pictures I took yesterday.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nice! After the last decent rainfall we had quite a while ago, the Chants flushed again on my ridge. That's been it till now. Hoping that this rain and cooler temps will kick start the chicken and hen season. Last time out...nada!


----------



## beagleboy

I also ran into this guy, I am glad I didn't have my beagle with me.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Whoa! That is one critter that I've never seen in the wild!


----------



## beagleboy

Yesterday I went on a hike with my brother in the morning and my brother-in-law in the afternoon and found ten hen of the woods. Most were small, less than 3lbs. We picked some and left some to get bigger. Here a few pictures.


----------



## DanCB

beagleboy said:


> Yesterday I went on a hike with my brother in the morning and my brother-in-law in the afternoon and found ten hen of the woods. Most were small, less than 3lbs. We picked some and left some to get bigger. Here a few pictures.


Found some beauties myself today. Shouldn't we be posting to a fall thread by now?


----------



## beagleboy

DanCB said:


> Found some beauties myself today. Shouldn't we be posting to a fall thread by now?


Yes Dan , I guess we should be. Trahn usually started the threads but I haven't seen anything from him in a while so I guess someone should start a fall thread.


----------



## beagleboy

shroomsearcher said:


> Whoa! That is one critter that I've never seen in the wild!


schroomseacher, they are plentiful in my area of central pa. Terrible if a dog gets into one.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I've seen pictures!


----------



## pchunter1231

You guys rock, i have been out every day since Saturday and havent found any yet. Beagle and you are 2 counties above me. I did find a few honeys and one tree that had so many chickens growing on it i would have needed a trash bag to collect them all. Too bad that heavy rain did a number on them. They looked good with the naked eye until i started cutting off the ends and brown slime was all through them. Good luck everyone


----------

